# [solved] Absolutely no signal (after switching Airplane mode on/off)



## pbourdyk (Jan 22, 2012)

edit: solution

Flashed the latest available drivers from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=32317076&postcount=5 (*4.2.2 (JDQ39) **LTE FK01/CDMA FK02 Radios*) and this fixed the problem.

Hello,
[I cross posted this on the XDA-dev forums also]
I had an episode where I needed to reconnect to a tower/give my radio a refresh quickly so I switched Airplane mode on, then off shortly after (10-15 sec), ever since my phone has stopped receiving any kind of network signal. The GPS still works but I have no CDMA/LTE signal at all. All antenna apps indicate that I have absolutely no signal.

Things I've tried:


Switched network mode to CDMA only, then back to LTE/CDMA
Switched roaming options (auto/home)
Turned WiFi/GPS on/off (I suppose this is pretty much irrelevant)
Ran Fix Permissions from recovery (I don't recall what this does, but I figured it wouldn't hurt)
Flashed latest version of 4.0.4 radio without wiping Cache/Dalvik Cache
Wiped Cache/Dalvik Cache, flashed 4.0.4 radio

None of these have restored the signal, and I'm at a bit of a loss regarding what I should do to restore signal short of doing a complete wipe/reflash.

Any tips on debugging/troubleshooting appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

What does Settings>About Phone>Status show for your IMEI?
(DON'T list the number if there is one).


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

You're absolutely sure you flashed the correct radios, right? And have you tried flashing the 4.3 (or even 4.2.x) radios? I know I've seen (and flashed) the 4.3 radios, but I can't remember where I got them from. Here's a wiki page with links to the 4.2.2 radios though.

http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Samsung_Galaxy_Nexus_%28toro%29#Flash_Radio_Updates


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

sfreemanoh said:


> You're absolutely sure you flashed the correct radios, right? And have you tried flashing the 4.3 (or even 4.2.x) radios? I know I've seen (and flashed) the 4.3 radios, but I can't remember where I got them from. Here's a wiki page with links to the 4.2.2 radios though.
> 
> http://wiki.rootzwik...h_Radio_Updates


There are no 4.3 radios. Radio's come from OTA's. No 4.3 OTA so no 4.3 radios.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

akellar said:


> There are no 4.3 radios. Radio's come from OTA's. No 4.3 OTA so no 4.3 radios.


That's right...I had still been on 4.1 radios (for some reason), and just saw the 4.2.2 radios again recently and decided to update...sorry, I get confused in my old (34) age. Must be all the booze.


----------



## pbourdyk (Jan 22, 2012)

Jubakuba said:


> You're absolutely sure you flashed the correct radios, right? And have you tried flashing the 4.3 (or even 4.2.x) radios? I know I've seen (and flashed) the 4.3 radios, but I can't remember where I got them from. Here's a wiki page with links to the 4.2.2 radios though.
> 
> http://wiki.rootzwik...h_Radio_Updates


I flashed the 4.0.4 (IMM30B) LTE-FA02 / CDMA-FA02 from this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=32317076&postcount=5


----------



## pbourdyk (Jan 22, 2012)

Flashed the latest available drivers from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=32317076&postcount=5 (*4.2.2 (JDQ39) **LTE FK01/CDMA FK02 Radios*) and this fixed the problem.


----------

